# What to expect with hormones in males?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyway in 9 days (yippee) i'll be driving 3.5 hours to Massachusetts to pick up my baby boy. (his name will be either Beaker or Speckles). 

What should I expect with hormones in males when he gets to that stage?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't noticed any hormonal changes in mine since I've gotten him. Mine was 3 month old when I got him and is around 8 month old now (which I think is considered an adult but can't remember for sure). He hasn't shown any changes that I have noticed that would be attributed to hormones. He does his regular "boy thing" but has done that from the beginning.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

someone (wtfreen? I think, I probably horribly garbled that user name) posted a while ago that her male was super grumpy and was wondering if it was due to puberty. Other than that you may get to witness his special "boy time"


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> someone (wtfreen? I think, I probably horribly garbled that user name) posted a while ago that her male was super grumpy and was wondering if it was due to puberty. Other than that you may get to witness his special "boy time"


Or the results, thereof, on the blanket. I always grab a clean blanket from the closet to handle mine rather than their bed blanket.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I definately agree with you about not wanting to go near the blankets in there lol. I pick my guys blankets up by pinching them in the corner with the least amount of skin touching as possible. I definately learned the hard way on that one. Clean blanket is always the safest option lol


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, boys will even do their thing directly on your hand... Hahahahaha.


----------

